# The Hillarity of 6th St.



## earl (Sep 7, 2007)

I've fished 6th street a fair number of times. The only real unpleasant experiences I've had (besides the same tangles and crap you get at any damn location), have been being hit up by panhandlers, and having newbies wade right through water you are actively fishing.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

well, i popped my 6th street cherry yesterday, lol

got there about 9am , a lot of people, which i kinda expected, one yahoo that every time he "hooked up" made sosme sort of howling yipping noise that everyone on both sides could here him. i hooked and landed one small coho down near the pillars, he promptly went back in. then i went up near the coffer and hooked into a very nice king right at the end of my rod as i was lifting my hotntot out of the water he crushed it, after a couple minute fight he broke off my 14lb test line. definately did see some clowns there, lol some people who look like they live in the river. 

the true highlight was when i was going to go in the bathroom and a fellow was walking up at the same time as me, he seemed like he really had to go and like he wasn't all there, so me being the nice guy i am i let him go first... bout 5 minutes later he comes out and asks me for a smoke, i said no i dont smoke "good don't start its a nasty habit" he says and then quickly runs off. so i go into the bathroom to find that not only did he completely clog the toilet, he ***** all over the floor in front of it! i turned around and went into the ladies restroom, lol it was pretty nasty. then back to fishing i went

got some awesome shots and video of the ladder, and had a pretty good time, i'll probably go back. and i have heard the horror stories about the place before i went so i made sure i had something tucked under my shirt on a shoulder rig all day, but fortunately it wasn't needed. probably gonna go back next wednesday if i dont end up all the way up north.

-zach


----------



## Minnowman09 (Feb 7, 2008)

hey i go to school now to Grand Valley and was hoping to get a little fishing in atleast before the salmon run ends.. any ideas for fishing that crazy place?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

streamertosser said:


> bout 5 minutes later he comes out and asks me for a smoke, i said no i dont smoke


This happens to me all the time. I don't smoke so I don't get what goes on in these peoples mind to ask someone for a smoke who isn't smoking. Maybe they assume everyone does. The loonies come out for the salmon fishing!


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

Boardman Brookies said:


> This happens to me all the time. I don't smoke so I don't get what goes on in these peoples mind to ask someone for a smoke who isn't smoking. Maybe they assume everyone does. The loonies come out for the salmon fishing!


 

funny thing is, he wasn't fishing, he was just roaming around the park, lol


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Minnowman09 said:


> hey i go to school now to Grand Valley and was hoping to get a little fishing in atleast before the salmon run ends.. any ideas for fishing that crazy place?


do yourself a favor and drive another hour north to the pere marquette


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

If you don't know the river....BE VERY CAREFUL.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

yeah, i'd definately recomend a wading staff and careful stepping.


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

GrandRiverSteelies said:


> A nice brown trout hooked in the mouth with a fly that I tied. :yikes: Bet ill make more of those.
> 
> Sorry couldnt post fish pic but its in my album, in my profile, guess you have to post 15 times. 2 pics of nice recently caught browns for all to see.



















http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk17/kkozmins/brown2.jpg


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

RAD FISH said:


> :: Fly guy and snagger, I'm not sure what started this one but it was one hell of a battle. I'm sitting on shore when I hear all hell brake loose out in the middle of the river, snagger grabs fly guys rod and snaps it in two, fly guy repays the favor and snaps snaggers rod in half, then it turned into ultimate fighting in the middle of the Grand, these guys where seriously trying to drown each other, by the time they where done the cops where on both sides of the river waiting for them, they both where arrested.


Yeah, I think I was down there for that one. About ten years ago right in the center run by the icebreaker. I've got some pictures somewhere of it. I remember that they calmed down a bit, and then everybody started chanting "FIGHT..FIGHT..FIGHT!" and it was back on!


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

We would fish down along Bridge st bridge just below the towers but only for fun. Never kept anything from there. 

I wouldn't fish that stretch even in a boat. Like someone said, when those tree trunks break loose its chaos. And lets not forget the non reg yahoo's that fish there. Ive seen some of them aim for the boats purposely. Ive also seen the rescue boat go out for those that 'thought' they could handle walking across the river and ended up swimming.

If you want to see some 'local entertainment' then go watch near the ladder. But if you aren't familiar with the river and don't have someone familiar to help you, do what Oh - Yeah said and to north a bit.


----------



## kristo27 (Mar 25, 2009)

great job nice brownie too bad its not still swimmin!!!!!


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

streamertosser said:


> well, i popped my 6th street cherry yesterday, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably the guy that drinks the water by the jug full...Hey if your constapated there's a good cure....:yikes:


----------



## fishintheblood (Mar 22, 2006)

kristo27 said:


> great job nice brownie too bad its not still swimmin!!!!!


I bet those brownie's were spectacular off the BBQ, or smoked!!!!!!


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> do yourself a favor and drive another hour north to the pere marquette


Ryan(minnowman09)- come along on our Pere Marquette outing the 10th and you'll catch a ton of fish without dodging bullets or being thrown into the river by a hobo...just a thought


----------



## bass slayer 17 (Mar 11, 2008)

Went down there today to check things out. I saw maybe 5 good size salmon jump, and 2 fisherman hook up within the 20 minutes I was there. Both fish broke off. Its starting to crowd up down there and should only get more so this next week.


----------



## phd265 (Jun 6, 2007)

yeah unfortunatley it will be awfully crowded down there....definately sucks to fish down there...waiting on muskegon to make its run...but i will be down there this week to try and fish...i will be the one with the detroit lions hat.....my cousin went down there monday before it down poured and landed a whopping 20 pound king salmon on a green spoon...it was hooked along side the wall, where the deep runs are usually made.....i will post on how i do down there...i know if i post im catching good rates, people will head down there more so, but thats what this site is intended for anyways to tell and share stories....so i dont care....did you guys hear about the biggest, or i should say the 2nd biggest bear caught by a kent city man...400 pounds???? its on wzzm13 website...crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

too bad i dont live closer to the PM and manistee...they are HOT right now....huge class this year, definately bigger bucks this year than last year...just not too sure about the shere numbers though...

jeff


----------



## bass slayer 17 (Mar 11, 2008)

Everytime I fish down there, Im the laughing stock of 6th st dam because I have no idea what the hell Im doing. I will probably find myself down there fishing any way though. I hope to hook one this year. I am waiting for the white river and Muskeegon river to fire up. Do you know anything about those rivers?


----------



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

was anyone down there when dude got pushed over in the porta jon?? they pushed it over door side down and ol boy was trapped in the turd water. his "buddies" came back to roll the jon over for him to escape. man that kid came out looking like the blue michelin man!!!!!:SHOCKED::yikes:


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

phd265 said:


> ....did you guys hear about the biggest, or i should say the 2nd biggest bear caught by a kent city man...400 pounds???? its on wzzm13 website...crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> jeff


HOLY CRAP...those Kent City guy's are pretty tuff...I would never try to catch a Bear...especially a 400 pounder....:lol:


----------



## GrandRiverSteelies (Aug 6, 2009)

Those brownies were great on the smoker. Im so glad there not swimmin still. Thank God I dont have to resort to keeping kings out of the river. You all can have all the kings you want. The brownies and steelies are all mine. Yum :lol: Maybe you all should concetrate on how good the fishing is at 6th st. I dont know to many river that you can go to and land 20+ steelies in one day.:yikes:


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

So whats so wrong with killing legal fish? It's an individual right to legally take fish....thats why there are laws. I'm sure plenty of us could catch fish down there with the same methods used here...but why would we want to go fish there? We have the best water right over here.


----------



## kristo27 (Mar 25, 2009)

there is nothing wrong with keeping what you will use but you know as well as i do that it is a very very rare scene there to see someone release a fish> i have been there atleast 20 times this year and never saw a fish released im sure some of you do but i had a guy yell at me for releasing two hens one day in the spring he said i would have taken them I geuss thats where my predjudice came from didn't mean to offend true fisherman that just burned me the wrong way


----------

